# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato frog not eating.......again...

## Ryan

Hi FF, Ive had problems in the past with my tomato frog Bob fasting for weeks at a time, He's started to not eat again. His temps in the cage are fine nothing above 80 and i use a 40 watt bulb in a 15 gallon "Breeder". Whenever a cricket crosses his path in front of his face he just ignores it. He doesn't feel impacted, Is he just stubborn about eating or is he beginning to brumate for winter?

----------


## maxQ

Lucy my adult goes through this as well but just when I think there is an issue she surprises me and eats. I hope you don't have an issue.

----------


## Carlos

If your temps. humidity, and water (dechlorinated tap?) are OK; would just observe for any dramatic weight loss. If worried, could do a fecal test  :Smile:  .

----------


## Ryan

His temps are fine and the water i use is dechlorinated and without fluoride and all the sorts of chemicals. Next time he poops ill see if ill do a fecal exam :I

----------


## Ryan

He passed away just on saturday  :Frown:

----------


## Carlos

Sorry for frog's death Ryan  :Frown:  !

----------


## Cody

Sorry for your loss! :'(

I know all to well the feeling of loosing something you love.

----------

